# Thin pork chops???? Need help please!



## larson (Mar 15, 2017)

How long would you guys smoke 1/2 inch chops at 230-250?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2017)

You would be better off Cold smoking 1 hour and flashing in a super hot pan or grill. At 250 they will cook in about 2 hours and have flavor but will be gray and not too appetizing...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You would be better off Cold smoking 1 hour and flashing in a super hot pan or grill. At 250 they will cook in about 2 hours and have flavor but will be gray and not too appetizing...JJ



Agreed! 

I am fortunate to live where it is actually cold enough to cold smoke with the pit temp below 40f. I cold smoke pork chops (pit temp at or below 40) then vac pack them and freeze. Thaw grill or pan fry or whatever. They are great.


----------

